# Sind neue Online-Rollenspiele in Sicht?



## Koyote (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe derzeit ein echtes Problem.... Ich spiele so ziemlich jedes Genre, jedoch immer nur nebenbei. Hauptsächlich spiele ich Online Rollenspiele. Habe in jungen Jahren mit Metin 2 angenfangen und nach über 5200 Stunden von WOW zu Gw2 gewechselt. In Gw2 ist es mir nun nach über 2000 Stunden endgültig genug und so habe ich vor kurzem aufgehört, da ich nurnoch lustlos erfolge abgefarmt habe.

Wenn man nun mal einen Blick auf den Markt wirft, ist da wirklich tote Hose... Ich möchte gerne nichtmehr ein Abo-Spiel kaufen. Ich bin zwar bereit viel Zeit in die Spiele zu investieren, aber bei WOW z.B. ging der drang zum Spielen dann leider etwas über meinen Verstand, weil ich eben unbedingt das bezahlte Geld ausnutzen wollte. Mit dem durchmachen unter der Woche kann man sich in der Mittelstufe vielleicht noch leisten, aber auf der Obsterstufe sollte man schon mal länger als 3 Stunden schlafen. Deshalb würde ich gerne nur das Spiel bezahlen und keine Gebühren. Somit fällt Wildstar z.B. schonmal raus.
F2P ist halt eben meistens P2W und die Spiele sind schon fast alle ewig aufm Markt und somit ist man dann der totale noob und teilweise ist da nichtmehr viel los.

Nun frage ich mich eben, ob da überhaupt irgendetwas in naher Zukunft zu erwarten ist oder ob gerade etwas auf den Markt kam? Ich konnte nämlich nichts ansprechendes finden. 
Es sollte eben ein Spiel sein, mit einmaligem Kaufpreis und so im Gw2 oder auch WOW Stil, also ich will jetzt kein Weltraum oder Onlineballerspiel oder super futuristischen Schei*dreck. 

Ich erhoffe mir zwar nicht viel von dem Post hier, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Geheimtipp oder kann mir sonst irgendwie behilflich sein.

Gruß Koyote


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Juni 2014)

Schwierig, spiele zur Zeit wieder Guild Wars 2, da mir auch nichts anderes bekannt ist. Vielleicht wäre The Secret World ja was? War mal ein Spiel mit monatlichen Kosten, mittlerweile ist es aber wie Guild Wars 2 Buy 2 Play. Hebt sich mit seinem Setting auch durchaus von der Masse ab. Habe ich selber aber noch nichts gespielt und kann nicht sagen, ob es denn auf Dauer auch motiviert.

The Secret World | Funcom


----------



## Kotor (11. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich habe viele Spiele probiert und zwar von hier MMORPG und Free to Play Online Rollenspiel Portal

Edit: DC Universe Online würde ich noch empfehlen 


grüße
kotor


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Juni 2014)

Das meiner Meinung nach einzige interessante angekündigte Spiel wäre ArcheAge, aber da ist noch kein Release in Sicht. Vllt. wenn demnächst die Beta kommt, könnte man sich den Zugang erkaufen.
ArcheAge | Das ultimative Fantasy-Sandbox-MMORPG von Trion und XLGames


----------



## Koyote (12. Juni 2014)

Super Tipp, danke 
Das Spiel sieht echt ganz interessant aus. Bin mal gespannt, wie "stark" der Itemshop wird. Werde das ganze mal im Blick behalten und dann wenn ein kein pay to win wird auch spielen  Vielleicht kommt da endlich was gescheites


----------



## Kotor (12. Juni 2014)

ja und was spielt er nun ?


----------



## DoGyAUT (12. Juni 2014)

Archage & Black Desert Online

Meine zwei top Kandidaten für 2014/2015. Wobei ich Archage als Übergang für Black Desert Online verwenden werde


----------



## Medicate (12. Juni 2014)

ich habe am Sonntag Dragons Prophet angefangen und muss sagen es ist echt nice, auch wenn ich noch nicht allzu weit bin.
Allerdings is das Spiel zumindest im lowlvl Bereich ziemlich tod. Spiele mit nem Kumpel, von daher fällt das bisher kaum auf, aber bin da anderes gewohnt


----------



## Koyote (14. Juni 2014)

Mir ist die Wqrterei nun doch etwas lastig und deshalb werde ich Montag mal im Saturn schauen, ob es dort wildstar gibt. Monatliche kosten hin oder her, die 13 euro lassen sich wo anders sparen.


----------



## dmxcom (16. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele derzeit ArcheAge Alpha (der Wahnsinn!!!!) und meinen All Time Favoriten Guild Wars 2.
Gespielt habe Ich: Everquest 2,WoW,Warhammer,Lineage 2,Neverwinter,ESO,Wildstar Beta,FFXIV:ARR (Das beste in der Liste imho).


----------



## repe (16. Juni 2014)

Huhu!

Also ich spiel ab und an Herr der Ringe Online, ist ja F2P mittlerweile (einmal 20 Euro investieren lohnt trotzdem). Ich finde aber nicht, dass es p2w ist. Zum anschauen ists allemal. Zumindest wenn man auf die Herr der Ringe Story steht, eine echt gute Atmosphäre sucht und Liebe zum Detail hat .


----------



## Dampfplauderer (17. Juni 2014)

Bei Lotr haben sie sich leider mit den Raids ins Bein geschossen.

Was sich komplett ohne monetäre Investition zocken lässt ist Rift, man hat allerdings (teils nerfige) Einschränkungen (nicht alle Seelen, Inventar, Boosts,...). Handhabt sich SEHR wie WoW(GUI, Steuerung, Macros, Tabtarget, Crafting,...), aber macht trotzdem genug anders. 

Oder falls es mal was bisschen anderes sein soll: Path of Exile. Komplett kostenloses ARPG von einem kleinen Studio aus Neuseeland, die als Diablo 2 Fans das Spiel entwickeln das sie gerne zocken würden. Es gibt einen MTX-shop, aber dort gibts nur kosmetisches (neue skins für skills, so das man z.B. Shuriken statt Messern wirft, Non-Combat-Pets, etc.) oder Zeug wie mehr Charakter-Slots (man hat auch ohne schon mehr als 10) oder mehr Platz in der Bank (man hat 4 sehr große Fächer pro League ohne zu zahlen). Es ist natürlich nicht ohne eigene Probleme (Engine bedingter Desync, Charplanung kann sehr komplex werden, vor allem für Neuanfänger,...).


----------



## Nick922 (22. Juni 2014)

Also WildStar kann ich auch nur empfehlen ist wirklich sehr gelungen bis dato!!


----------

